# Oil change 15,000 necessary?



## brayden87 (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a my16 polo gti 1.8lt and obviously vw insist on waiting until 1 year or 15,000 to change the oil. Is this really good for the engine? 

The car comes with castrol edge long life iii 5w_30 standard. 

I would like to change after 7500 Atleast. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

My VR calls for 10K, Diesel models are 15K. Perfectly normal.


I've been using Mobil-1 0W-40 for 240K miles, changed every 10-12K. 0 issues. No internal work, runs like a dream.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

brayden87 said:


> I have a my16 polo gti 1.8lt and obviously vw insist on waiting until 1 year or 15,000 to change the oil. Is this really good for the engine?
> 
> The car comes with castrol edge long life iii 5w_30 standard.
> 
> ...


considering your gasoline may have less sulfur than the US... and did you check if you have the flexible service interval? It can be sooner when the computer tells you to change the oil. If you do change it sooner, than the oil monitoring would be reset


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

If you mean for your first oil change, sure. 

I'm planning on doing mine at 5k miles vs the 10k as suggested. I'll do my second at 10k, then continue every 10k from there.

My first new car and I always put lots of miles on them (300k and 200k+), so I would like to get out any break-in particles. I'm also changing the "lifetime" gearbox oil at 5k miles. Rarely suggested, but people in the know seem to say that an early trans fluid change is even more important for less wear and long life. The gearbox has no filters to catch break-in particles.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well here is a consideration, if your dealer is footing the bill for your service as part of their program to sell you the car why would they want to change it at all. it only will cost them money. its your car and your call but if it were mine i would not exceed 7k and i would use liqui-moly 5w40 full synthetic. the only cars we service that the "factory" recommended interval makes sense to me is mercedes since the hold so much, typically 8.5 qts. bmw is around 6.5 to 7 on many of the smaller turbo charged engines and they are at 15k which i think is too high also. there is big money in repair so if they can get it past the warranty i think thats their major concern


----------

